# gentoo en gateway avec adsl

## MD-(Vince)

Bonjour,

Après bien de déboires j'ai réussi à installer la connexion adsl sous ma gentoo. (en fait c'était wanadoo le responsable).

J'aimerai partager ma connexion sur mon réseau loca, lte truc tout bête quoi. D'habitude en deux commande c fait avec iptables.

Mais là y'a un problème.

Voici mon petit script:

#!/bin/sh

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

Et ce qu'il renvoie:

# ./net-config.sh

modprobe: Can't locate module ip_tables

iptables v1.2.7a: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

J'ai coché tout ce qui concerne iptables et ipchains, j'ai fait un emerge iptable, un rc-update add iptables, etc...

J'y comprend rien. Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Tucs

Il faut compiler iptables dans ton noyau.

Si tu le compiles en tant que modules, prends bien garde à charger le module au démarrage, par exemple rajoute la ligne "insmod ip_tables" dans ton local.start.

----------

## MD-(Vince)

je l'ai compilé avec le noyau.

----------

## Koala[3K]

Tout d'abord il faut que le support iptable et nat soit activé dans le noyau. Comme tu narrives pas à faire marcher ton script, il doit surement soit être en module, soit non acivé.

Pour le premier cas :

Le module à charger (à rajouter dans /etc/modules.autoload par exemple) se nomme "iptable_nat". Si tu veux tester manuellement, fait un "modprobe iptable_nat" avant de lancer ton script.

----------

## MD-(Vince)

J'ai activé tout ce qui concerne iptables. Mais je ne trouve rien sur NAT dans le noyau

J'ai aussi essayé de le charger en module mais il  ne trouve pas iptables_nat.

Et avec ipchains, je peuxpas faire la même chose ? C quoi la meilleur méthode sous Gentoo pour partager une connexion ?

Merci d'avance

@+

----------

## dioxmat

perso jai tout iptables en modules, et je partage tres bien la connection avec iptables.

voila ce que jai fait :

```

modprobe ipt_MASQUERADE 

iptables -F; iptables -t nat -F; iptables -t mangle -F

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! ppp0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -P INPUT DROP

iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o ppp0 -j REJECT

```

autant que je me souvienne jai nai pas eu a modprober/insmoder dautres modules a la main. (maintenant je nai pas reboote depuis et ma copine m'en voudrait de perdre le masquerading maintenant donc je testerais pas pour vous :)

des fois que ca puisses t'aider, voici les differents modules charges :

```

ipt_REJECT              2616   1  (autoclean)

ipt_state                536   2  (autoclean)

iptable_filter          1612   1  (autoclean)

ipt_MASQUERADE          1272   1 

iptable_nat            14776   1  (autoclean) [ipt_MASQUERADE]

ip_conntrack           19168   2  (autoclean) [ipt_state ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat]

ip_tables              10936   7  [ipt_REJECT ipt_state iptable_filter ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat]

```

----------

## MD-(Vince)

ben le problème c qu'il ne trouve pas de module iptable_nat.

----------

## dioxmat

et tu las ou pas ce module ? (regarde dans /lib/modules/...)

dans ta config noyau, tu as bien nat et masquerading et tout ca dans networking options > IP:Netfiler config ?

----------

## MD-(Vince)

Il n'est pas dans /lib/modules.

j'ai fait ça pour le kernel:

 <*> IP tables support. Et de même pour tous ce qui correspondait à ce sous-menu.

Mais rien sur Nat.

----------

## MD-(Vince)

Je n'y comprend rien, ça m'énerve.

Tu saurai pas le faire via ssh ? En attendant que je finisse de mettre en place ma gentoo, mes sites que j'héberge sont inacessible  :Sad:  Et ce depuis une semaine.

Et là je galère.

Ou si quelqu'un a une soluce.

Merci d'avance.

@++

----------

## dioxmat

probleme resolu avec MD-(Vince) en prive, il suffisait de bien chercher dans la liste des modules :)

----------

## neptune

Bonjour...

Pourriez-vous dresser la liste des modules à cocher à la compil du kernel?

J'obtiens: 

root@neptune fabian # insmod ip_tables

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

Je ne sais pas s'il me manque qqch ou si qqch est cassé.

Merci de votre aide!

----------

## dioxmat

essaye un modprobe plutot deja... ensuite euh, je sais pas trop, je chercherais :)

----------

## neptune

evidement, pareil!

root@neptune fabian # modprobe ip_tables

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

----------

## dioxmat

tu as emerge iptables ? sioui, il s'agit sans doute d'un module manquant (je sais je suis super perspicace :) le tout est de savoir lequel... nf_quelquechose c'est netfilter, maintenant faut trouver :)

----------

